# Mancrush



## Larry (Mar 23, 2011)

I..I think I have a mancrush on my friend's BF. He's just so cool. He's interested in the things I'm in, he's funny, and he's not afraid to get in trouble. That's the type of guy I would like to hang out with. Whenever I meet up with my friend, I ALWAYS ask her, "Did you bring Jacques?", and I keep getting the same response, "NO." She thinks that I'm obsessive with him, but I really don't think that's the right word. I think "mancrush" pretty much sums it up. 

I wanted to ask you manly, manly men on FA, have you ever had a mancrush, and has it ever escalated? 

PS: I don't have a picture of Jacques, but he's like Neil Patrick Harris and Matthew Morrison had a baby


----------



## Tycho (Mar 23, 2011)

So, you gonna have sex with him or what?


----------



## Vaelarsa (Mar 23, 2011)

The fuck is a "mancrush" and how does it not equate to being gay or bi?


----------



## Larry (Mar 23, 2011)

Tycho said:


> So, you gonna have sex with him or what?



OH GOD NO! Well........

God, now you gave me thoughts. Thanks a lot, Tycho.

But seriously, I wouldn't do that, he's already taken. Plus, he's Christian, so I don't think he'll be into that...


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 23, 2011)

Vaelarsa said:


> The fuck is a "mancrush" and how does it not equate to being gay or bi?


 This is a mancrush
[yt]lL4L4Uv5rf0[/yt]


----------



## Xegras (Mar 23, 2011)

I think you got a Bro'don for this dude.


----------



## Xenke (Mar 23, 2011)

larry669 said:


> Neil Patrick Harris


 
This is a good thing?


----------



## Larry (Mar 23, 2011)

Vaelarsa said:


> The fuck is a "mancrush" and how does it not equate to being gay or bi?



A mancrush is like when looks up to another man or likes bonding with him. It doesn't automatically mean it's homosexual, but it CAN escalate.


----------



## Oovie (Mar 23, 2011)

What does a mancrush escalate to? Looking at him gives you a bon'er, but still totally not gay?


----------



## Larry (Mar 23, 2011)

Oovie said:


> What does a mancrush escalate to?



A gay relationship.


----------



## Tycho (Mar 23, 2011)

Mancrush.


----------



## Xenke (Mar 23, 2011)

My advice, OP, you don't sound secure enough with your manhood.

Advice, get a girl.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 23, 2011)

Tycho said:


> Mancrush.


 That was bad.


----------



## Wolfy2449 (Mar 23, 2011)

ahahahhaha, it would be lulz if u stole a girlz boyfriend... Girlz now haz 2 fear gay men as well as teh other women xD

[yt]XrMMOteSqOE[/yt]


----------



## Xegras (Mar 23, 2011)

http://mancrush.com/mc/unit 

Does this help?


----------



## Fiesta_Jack (Mar 23, 2011)

A mancrush was how I found out I was bi. I just really liked my friend, hanging out with him, being around him, talking to him, etc. Then I realized I was getting butterflies and stuff when I talked to him. Then I started thinking dirty thoughts, and that was when I was like "Holy shit, that's gay. Oh well, I guess I'm bi."


----------



## Tycho (Mar 23, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> That was bad.


 
w/e man.  w/e.


----------



## Ariosto (Mar 23, 2011)

Mmmm, this thread will not get anywhere serious... As usual!

*Drinking tea like a british*

OP: No.

The teasing shall continue...


----------



## Xenke (Mar 23, 2011)

Fiesta_Jack said:


> A mancrush was how I found out I was bi. I just really liked my friend, hanging out with him, being around him, talking to him, etc. Then I realized I was getting butterflies and stuff when I talked to him. Then I started thinking dirty thoughts, and that was when I was like "Holy shit, that's gay. Oh well, I guess I'm bi."


 
Men > Women. FACT.


----------



## Wolfy2449 (Mar 23, 2011)

Martino Venustiano Rosendo Zorrilla said:


> Mmmm, this thread will not get anywhere serious... As usual!
> 
> *Drinking tea like a british*
> 
> ...


 U mast be gayz, cauz itz officially known dat popcorn is teh official food of forum userz, NOT TEA...

WHY SO BRITISH!!!





Xenke said:


> Men > Women. FACT.


 

+1111111111111111111111111111111111


----------



## Duality Jack (Mar 23, 2011)

Xegras said:


> I think you got a Bro'don for this dude.


  Broner.


----------



## Ariosto (Mar 23, 2011)

Wolfy2449 said:


> U mast be gayz, cauz itz officially known dat popcorn is teh official food of forum userz, NOT TEA...
> 
> WHY SO BRITISH!!!



Porque son geniales, punto. :V

Well then, looks like I am contributing to the thread's derailment.

At any rate this thread won't last much either.


----------



## Lobar (Mar 23, 2011)

larry669 said:


> Plus, he's Christian, so I don't think he'll be into that...


 
You'd be surprised, they tend to be pretty good at rationalizing away any parts of the Bible that apply to themselves.  It's primarily a tool for condemning others. :v


----------



## Darkwing (Mar 23, 2011)

Fiesta_Jack said:


> A mancrush was how I found out I was bi. I just really liked my friend, hanging out with him, being around him, talking to him, etc. Then I realized I was getting butterflies and stuff when I talked to him. Then I started thinking dirty thoughts, and that was when I was like "Holy shit, that's gay. Oh well, I guess I'm bi."


 
This. 

If these kinda feeling escalate, you're probably bi or gay.


----------



## Hir (Mar 24, 2011)

i had a mancrush once














:]


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Mar 24, 2011)

i have a mancrush on Brooklyn from Gargoyles. can you blame me? he's hot!
you're not the only one with problems! :-|


----------



## Larry (Mar 24, 2011)

Martino Venustiano Rosendo Zorrilla said:


> Mmmm, this thread will not get anywhere serious... As usual!
> 
> *Drinking tea like a british*
> 
> ...





Martino Venustiano Rosendo Zorrilla said:


> Porque son geniales, punto. :V
> 
> Well then, looks like I am contributing to the thread's derailment.
> 
> At any rate this thread won't last much either.


 
Of course this thread wasn't gonna go anywhere. It's off-topic and about mancrushes, and it's not that hard derailing a thread. Please Martino Venustiano Rosendo Zorrilla, may I some tea?



DarkNoctus said:


> i had a mancrush once



DETAILS. NOW.


----------



## Tabasco (Mar 24, 2011)

This thread is adorable.


----------



## Thatch (Mar 24, 2011)

OP should stop making threads about FEEEEWWWWIIIINNNGGGSSS and go fuck him already.


----------



## Tabasco (Mar 24, 2011)

Thatch said:


> OP should stop making threads about FEEEEWWWWIIIINNNGGGSSS and go fuck him already.


 
I disagree.

OP should write a homoerotic poem.


----------



## Larry (Mar 24, 2011)

Thatch said:


> OP should stop making threads about FEEEEWWWWIIIINNNGGGSSS and go fuck him already.


 
Wow, I have been pouring my FEEEEWWWWIIIINNNGGGSSS on this forum. I need to get a DIIIIAAAAAWWWWWEEEEEEE.


Blues said:


> I disagree.
> 
> OP should write a homoerotic poem.



I already have.
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/5425682


----------



## Thatch (Mar 24, 2011)

larry669 said:


> I need to get a DIIIIAAAAAWWWWWEEEEEEE.


 
Yes, exactly.


----------



## Larry (Mar 24, 2011)

Thatch said:


> Yes, exactly.



Good, we're on the same page. Can I eat you, now?


----------



## Tabasco (Mar 24, 2011)

larry669 said:


> I already have.
> http://www.furaffinity.net/view/5425682


 
Don't ever leave FAF. xD


----------



## Thatch (Mar 24, 2011)

larry669 said:


> Can I eat you, now?


 
But I'm being a dick. :V


You reconsidered boning dudes afterall, OP?


----------



## LizardKing (Mar 24, 2011)

The closest thing I've ever had to a mancrush was being at the front row of a gig.


----------



## Cain (Mar 24, 2011)

Ask him if he dislikes homosexuality. Lots of christians are gay!


----------



## Larry (Mar 24, 2011)

Thatch said:


> But I'm being a dick. :V
> 
> 
> You reconsidered boning dudes afterall, OP?



Maybe. Idk yet...



Jagged Edge said:


> Ask him if he dislikes homosexuality. Lots of christians are gay!


 
but what happens if he asks me why I asked that question to him? He knows I have a mancrush on him. "awkward


----------



## Hir (Mar 24, 2011)

larry669 said:


> DETAILS. NOW.


 
he's now my boyfriend

am I reassuring? :V


----------



## Larry (Mar 24, 2011)

DarkNoctus said:


> he's now my boyfriend
> 
> am I reassuring? :V


 
Hm. Well, it might be just a fluke. Either way, Jacques is a senior, while I'm a freshman. It wouldn't work out.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 24, 2011)

Hehe I have so many little crushes 

Why do all the cute guys live so far away BAWW


----------



## Cain (Mar 24, 2011)

Are you friends, close friends or is he just a friend of a friend?


----------



## Heliophobic (Mar 24, 2011)

larry669 said:


> mancrush


 
Is this another word like 'bromance' that shows obvious insecurity in a male's sexuality? Maybe I'm just misunderstanding this.


----------



## Larry (Mar 24, 2011)

Grycho said:


> Is this another word like 'bromance' that shows obvious insecurity in a male's sexuality? Maybe I'm just misunderstanding this.


Yeah, 'bromance' is another word for it.


Jagged Edge said:


> Are you friends, close friends or is he just a friend of a friend?


He's my friend's boyfriend.


----------



## Azure (Mar 24, 2011)

I have a mancrush on Neil Patrick Harris and Han Solo.


----------



## SirRob (Mar 24, 2011)

I've had a mancrush on half the people here.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Mar 24, 2011)

I don't wish to ruin your broner, but what you're describing sounds a little bit more homosexual than simple bromance.


----------



## Volkodav (Mar 24, 2011)

My brother gets mancrushes like you eeevery time a guy comes over. Especially if it's one of my sisters friends
im starting to think they're more then man-crushes
Especially when he babytalks them and I hear _"I WANT TO FUCK YOU IN THE ASS" _at night.


----------



## Hir (Mar 24, 2011)

larry669 said:


> Hm. Well, it might be just a fluke. Either way, Jacques is a senior, while I'm a freshman. It wouldn't work out.


 
i'm a gigantic fag

no flukes here


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Mar 24, 2011)

Azure said:


> I have a mancrush on Neil Patrick Harris and Han Solo.


 
Who doesn't have a mancrush on Neil Patrick Harris?

I know i've got a mancrush on Morrissey, Jon Kortajarena, and George Clooney, but I don't know why.


----------



## Duality Jack (Mar 24, 2011)

Mancrushes lead to Bromance which leads to Broners, which leads to Bromosexuality. 
Which is pretty much gay, but apparently it is "no homo" nonetheless.


----------



## Kanin (Mar 24, 2011)

It's not gay if you both have your socks on.


----------



## Duality Jack (Mar 24, 2011)

Kanin said:


> It's not gay if you both have your socks on.


 Its only gay if the balls are touching.


----------



## Kanin (Mar 24, 2011)

The Drunken Ace said:


> Its only gay if the balls are touching.


No, didn't you hear? Balls can touch now as long as both your socks are on.


----------



## Duality Jack (Mar 24, 2011)

Kanin said:


> No, didn't you hear? Balls can touch now as long as both your socks are on.


 oh okay, but brofisting can go very wrong to note.


----------



## Larry (Mar 24, 2011)

Blues said:


> Don't ever leave FAF. xD


That is the nicEST thing someone has ever told me on FAF.


JesusFish said:


> I don't wish to ruin your broner, but what you're describing sounds a little bit more homosexual than simple bromance.


But he's already taken. OTL


----------



## Tabasco (Mar 24, 2011)

larry669 said:


> That is the nicEST thing someone has ever told me on FAF.


 
BUT you have to keep making threads like this. You have a yearly quota now, or else Bulbras.


----------



## Larry (Mar 24, 2011)

Blues said:


> BUT you have to keep making threads like this. You have a yearly quota now, or else Bulbras.



10k barrier, here I come!


----------



## Xegras (Mar 24, 2011)

So has OP decided to sex the dude up yet or what?


----------



## Glitch (Mar 24, 2011)

I'm a (bicurious?) lesbian, so I can't really offer much.


----------



## Larry (Mar 24, 2011)

Xegras said:


> So has OP decided to sex the dude up yet or what?


 
Nope.  
I have to respect the fact that he's going out with my friend, and I shouldn't interfere. But I'll get him next time.


----------



## Lomberdia (Mar 24, 2011)

OMG! my stomach turned when I saw that. I'm happy I didn't finish that game. I need to vomit, be right back.


----------



## SilFerWolf (Mar 24, 2011)

I will apply what I have learned in how to get straights to bone you...
1. Invite mancrush over
2. Get mancrush drunk
3. ????
4. Profit.

It's what happens everytime in porn!


----------



## Larry (Mar 25, 2011)

SilFerWolf said:


> I will apply what I have learned in how to get straights to bone you...
> 1. Invite mancrush over
> 2. Get mancrush drunk
> 3. ????
> ...



=.='


----------



## Tabasco (Mar 25, 2011)

SilFerWolf said:


> I will apply what I have learned in how to get straights to bone you...
> 1. Invite mancrush over
> 2. Get mancrush drunk
> 3. ????
> ...



Those actors are already gay, though. :V


----------



## SirRob (Mar 25, 2011)

Blues said:


> Those actors are already gay, though. :V


Don't you DARE mess with my fantasies, hun. *Shakes fist*


----------



## Tabasco (Mar 25, 2011)

SirRob said:


> Don't you DARE mess with my fantasies, hun. *Shakes fist*


 
No guy who's shunned the cock all his life can deepthroat like that and you know it. :3c


----------



## Larry (Mar 25, 2011)

Since I'm such a stalker, he's a picture of Jacques.





So, what do you think?


EDIT: Oh, and here's a pic of my friend who's going out with him.


----------



## Glitch (Mar 25, 2011)

larry669 said:


> Since I'm such a stalker, he's a picture of Jacques.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
For your sake I hope they don't find out that you posted these. :V


----------



## Thatch (Mar 25, 2011)

Glitch said:


> For your sake I hope they don't find out that you posted these. :V


 
I bet it'd be easy to find them on facebook or something and link the post.


----------



## Folgrimeo (Mar 25, 2011)

Now hey hey hey... I might have a[n online] mancrush too. Not interested in making out since he's taken and I still think of myself as straight. But there's been cuddles and such which we've been fine with, and it brightens up my day when he's online. And I have at times thought "hi person-he's-boyfriends-with, where's the other guy". 

In my dreams it may have escalated... and he knows about it, thinks it's sweet and all, but we understand there are boundaries in real life we don't cross.


----------



## Larry (Mar 25, 2011)

Folgrimeo said:


> Now hey hey hey... I might have a[n online] mancrush too. Not interested in making out since he's taken and I still think of myself as straight. But there's been cuddles and such which we've been fine with, and it brightens up my day when he's online. And I have at times thought "hi person-he's-boyfriends-with, where's the other guy".
> 
> In my dreams it may have escalated... and he knows about it, thinks it's sweet and all, but we understand there are boundaries in real life we don't cross.


 

Have you actually thought of meeting up in RL?


----------



## Folgrimeo (Mar 25, 2011)

Once I have financial stability and the means to hop on an airplane and travel across the country... then yeah.


----------



## Larry (Mar 26, 2011)

Folgrimeo said:


> Once I have financial stability and the means to hop on an airplane and travel across the country... then yeah.



Meh, I don't think it's worth it. :/

...unless HE'S worth it. Can you post of pic of him? ;3


----------



## SilFerWolf (Mar 26, 2011)

Blues said:


> Those actors are already gay, though. :V


 
LIES!


----------



## Larry (Mar 26, 2011)

SilFerWolf said:


> LIES!



I agree, somewhat. There are gay porn actors who're straight.

Go figure. :T


----------



## MaverickCowboy (Mar 26, 2011)

bro rape incoming.


----------



## MaverickCowboy (Mar 26, 2011)

Man Crush on my best friend. whom i live with :V


----------



## Duality Jack (Mar 26, 2011)

Man-crushes go well with manties.


----------



## Milo (Mar 26, 2011)

SirRob said:


> I've had a mancrush on half the people here.


 
you used me D:

I've only ever had a crush on 2 people.


----------



## Greyscale (Mar 26, 2011)

Milo said:


> you used me D:
> 
> I've only ever had a crush on 2 people.


 
:3

Mancrushes are great. You two should hang out, drink some natty ice, and play some gamecube.


----------



## Milo (Mar 26, 2011)

Greyscale said:


> :3
> 
> Mancrushes are great. You two should hang out, drink some natty ice, and play some gamecube.


 
natty.... ice....?

_natty?

_uh yea, I'd totally hang out with him. I'd pretend to lose when we're playing mario kart just to make him happy :>


----------



## Greyscale (Mar 26, 2011)

Milo said:


> natty.... ice....?
> 
> _natty?
> 
> _uh yea, I'd totally hang out with him. I'd pretend to lose when we're playing mario kart just to make him happy :>



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3zvTRQr7ns8 (slightly NSFW)


----------



## Azure (Mar 26, 2011)

Greyscale said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3zvTRQr7ns8 (slightly NSFW)


These are for Chad!


----------



## Milo (Mar 26, 2011)

Greyscale said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3zvTRQr7ns8 (slightly NSFW)


 
hey leto dude, let's just chill :3


----------



## Greyscale (Mar 26, 2011)

Azure said:


> These are for Chad!


What do you mean there is no Chad!



Milo said:


> hey leto dude, let's just chill :3


 Totes brah. :3


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Mar 26, 2011)

I don't think I have had one of these.
Well no that's a lie, I have had many. ~<3


----------



## Dyluck (Mar 26, 2011)

Guys

it's not a mancrush if you're a faggot, that's just a regular crush.

A mancrush escalates into a bromance, a regular crush escalates into a regular romance.

You fucking queers ruin everything.


----------



## Xegras (Mar 26, 2011)

Dyluck said:


> Guys
> 
> it's not a mancrush if you're a faggot, that's just a regular crush.
> 
> ...


 
Isn't that why we call them fags? :V


----------



## Milo (Mar 26, 2011)

Dyluck said:


> Guys
> 
> it's not a mancrush if you're a faggot, that's just a regular crush.
> 
> ...


 
what I'm saying is at one point, when I was straight, I totally had a crush on a dude.

_chiiiiill_


----------



## Thatch (Mar 26, 2011)

Dyluck said:


> Guys
> 
> it's not a mancrush if you're a faggot, that's just a regular crush.
> 
> ...


 
I thought that bromance is something that evolves out of going through hardships together, and is equal from both sides, while mancrush was something that eventually made a faggot.


----------



## Dyluck (Mar 26, 2011)

Thatch said:


> I thought that bromance is something that evolves out of going through hardships together, and is equal from both sides, while mancrush was something that eventually made a faggot.


 
You've got the first part right, but a mancrush is never gay.


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Mar 26, 2011)

Hey, I wasn't crushing on them.
I was more like "Oh they're cool, I would like to be their friend."
Thus is happened and became nothing more than that because I do so will not to.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Mar 26, 2011)

SirRob said:


> I've had a mancrush on half the people here.


Only Silibus is your Hasubando.

So no.


----------



## Discord Nova (Mar 26, 2011)

Im a bisexual and ive had mancrushes on people at school sooooo fucking much its not even funny... and i guess being a christian bisexual means im subject to tons of homophobia... damnit....



Lobar said:


> You'd be surprised, they tend to be pretty good at rationalizing away any parts of the Bible that apply to themselves. It's primarily a tool for condemning others. :v


YOU SIR ARE THE SMARTEST FUCKING PERSON IVE EVER MET.


----------



## Azure (Mar 26, 2011)

David Tennant.


----------



## Dyluck (Mar 26, 2011)

Azure said:


> David Tennant.


 
David Tennant is a god among men.


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Mar 27, 2011)

A few times, yeah. I feel them out to see what their sexuality was, and I have had luck, but my closeted personality kept them away. As for the Christian thing, so was I and them, but that didn't stop our advances on each other.


----------



## Tycho (Mar 27, 2011)

Dyluck said:


> David Tennant is a god among men.


 
So awesome.  He's got this "coolest nerd to ever walk the earth" quality to him, IMO.  When he's being chipper and upbeat on the TV screen it's infectious.


----------



## Larry (Mar 27, 2011)

Have you ever had a mancrush on a "furry"? I mean, some OC made by a furry artist?
I have
But it's just a fantasy, so it doesn't count, right?


----------



## Thatch (Mar 27, 2011)

larry669 said:


> But it's just a fantasy, so it doesn't count, right?


 
It's always the intention that counts, doesn't matter if you're hiding in a closet about it :V


----------



## Tycho (Mar 27, 2011)

larry669 said:


> Have you ever had a mancrush on a "furry"? I mean, some OC made by a furry artist?
> I have
> But it's just a fantasy, so it doesn't count, right?


 
I think your taste is lacking

but you can't have a mancrush on that, because it does not have an actual personality or anything.  You're just fantasizing about yiffing with the murry purry furry beefcake animu-ish character.  Looks like Jon Talbain's rednecky cousin or something.


----------



## ShadowEon (Mar 27, 2011)

Whether you have "bromantic" feelings towards the guy or not, don't do anything with him if you care about your friend who he is a bf to. Its not cool to cheat. =/

As for the have I had a mancrush question- no,as I'm female, I used to kind of have a crush on this girl I knew online years ago if that equates to the female version of a "mancrush" but I was more bi-curious then I am now.

Also: Overly Muscular=ew.


----------



## Larry (Mar 27, 2011)

Tycho said:


> I think your taste is lacking
> 
> but you can't have a mancrush on that, because it does not have an actual personality or anything. You're just fantasizing about yiffing with the murry purry furry beefcake animu-ish character. Looks like Jon Talbain's rednecky cousin or something.


Yeah, you're right, it does need a perosonality. That's why I make fantasies. (Don't judge me o.o')

I do the same thing for Galen.

....Do I need help?


----------



## Imperial Impact (Mar 27, 2011)

larry669 said:


> ....Do I need help?


 Yes.

Badly.


----------



## Larry (Mar 27, 2011)

Perverted Impact said:


> Yes.
> 
> Badly.



OTL


----------



## Imperial Impact (Mar 27, 2011)

larry669 said:


> OTL


 Well, Larry.

I fully advise you to date Heckler & Koch, He just _loves_ black penises.

After all, He _is_ a fox.


----------



## SirRob (Mar 27, 2011)

Perverted Impact said:


> Only Silibus is your Hasubando.
> 
> So no.


That's... that's not true at all...


----------



## Imperial Impact (Mar 27, 2011)

SirRob said:


> That's... that's not true at all...


 Oh come on, You and him had some wacky chinky jipjop azn animu yiff sex.

And you loved every minute of it.


----------



## SirRob (Mar 27, 2011)

Perverted Impact said:


> Oh come on, You and him had some wacky chinky jipjop azn animu yiff sex.
> 
> And you loved every minute of it.


Our jipjop sex... Is all in the past... *Leaves blow in the wind*


----------



## Milo (Mar 27, 2011)

when was the last time silibus even got on...


----------



## SirRob (Mar 27, 2011)

Milo said:


> when was the last time silibus even got on...


He's still on FA pretty frequently. Shout him on his page or something.


----------



## Milo (Mar 27, 2011)

SirRob said:


> He's still on FA pretty frequently. Shout him on his page or something.


 
lol I talk to him quite a bit on xboxlive. I just never see him here anymore. he even got on tinychat once


----------



## SirRob (Mar 27, 2011)

Milo said:


> lol I talk to him quite a bit on xboxlive. I just never see him here anymore. he even got on tinychat once


Oh, well that's great! I'm glad you two keep in touch.


----------



## Milo (Mar 27, 2011)

SirRob said:


> Oh, well that's great! I'm glad you two keep in touch.


 
I try to keep in touch with everyone I like Rob


----------



## Imperial Impact (Mar 27, 2011)

SirRob said:


> Our jipjop sex... Is all in the past... *Leaves blow in the wind*


 Perhaps he found another twink to screw...


----------



## SirRob (Mar 27, 2011)

Milo said:


> I try to keep in touch with everyone I like Rob


I don't... Guess I should, huh?


Perverted Impact said:


> Perhaps he found another twink to screw...


Yeah, maybe... 

...

...It's you, isn't it! I KNEW it! How could you?! Can I join in?


----------



## Milo (Mar 27, 2011)

SirRob said:


> I don't... Guess I should, huh?
> Yeah, maybe...


 
at least make ONE exception... :<

hey PI... I totally have a mancrush on you


----------



## Imperial Impact (Mar 27, 2011)

SirRob said:


> It's you, isn't it! I KNEW it! How could you?! Can I join in?


 I don't even talk to him anymore, And I'm too hairy to be a twink.



Milo said:


> hey PI... I totally have a mancrush on you


 I would crush your head with my burning hands.


----------



## SirRob (Mar 27, 2011)

Perverted Impact said:


> I don't even talk to him anymore, And I'm too hairy to be a twink.


Hairy, huh... â™¥ â™¥ â™¥


----------



## Larry (Mar 27, 2011)

Perverted Impact said:


> I would crush your head with my burning hands.


 He's just in denial.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Mar 27, 2011)

SirRob said:


> Hairy, huh... â™¥ â™¥ â™¥


 I'll have your head in my hand in a heartbeat. 


larry669 said:


> He's just in denial.


 I'm taken, So no.


----------



## Milo (Mar 27, 2011)

I've secretly been dating someone from this site.

I've no need for mancrushes


----------



## SirRob (Mar 27, 2011)

Perverted Impact said:


> I'm taken, So no.


W-what is this...


----------



## Imperial Impact (Mar 27, 2011)

Milo said:


> I've secretly been dating someone from this site.


 Definitely Dark wing duck


----------



## Azure (Mar 27, 2011)

Milo said:


> I've secretly been dating someone from this site.
> 
> I've no need for mancrushes


Imaginary friends don't count :V


----------



## Xegras (Mar 27, 2011)

I come back to the mancrush thread and the furries turned into something gay

Surprise :V


----------



## Milo (Mar 27, 2011)

Azure said:


> Imaginary friends don't count :V


 
hey now :C

nice job, keeping up the ruse in front of everyone ;>


----------



## Imperial Impact (Mar 27, 2011)

Xegras said:


> I come back to the mancrush thread and the furries turned into something gay
> 
> Surprise :V


 Well the OP _is _gay.


----------



## Xegras (Mar 27, 2011)

Perverted Impact said:


> Well the OP _is _gay.


 
He is?

Well fuck it's not a mancrush than, It's just a crush.


----------



## Larry (Mar 27, 2011)

Xegras said:


> He is?
> 
> Well fuck it's not a mancrush than, It's just a crush.


 
I'm still figuring out, thank you very much. Hmph!


----------



## Spatel (Mar 27, 2011)

I though the OP was bromosexual?


----------



## Dyluck (Mar 28, 2011)

Perverted Impact said:


> Definitely Dark wing duck



at first I was like "ugh why" but then I saw the secret and I was like :3c



Xegras said:


> Well fuck it's not a mancrush than, It's just a crush.


 
That's what I keep telling them.


----------



## Milo (Mar 28, 2011)

Dyluck said:


> at first I was like "ugh why" but then I saw the secret and I was like :3c


 
YOU DON'T KNOW.


----------



## Azure (Mar 28, 2011)

MILO, DON'T LIE, YOU'RE DATING DAVID. And shattering my dreams.


----------



## Milo (Mar 28, 2011)

Azure said:


> MILO, DON'T LIE, YOU'RE DATING DAVID. And shattering my dreams.


 
david is going to be mad at you for even saying this D:


----------



## Dyluck (Mar 28, 2011)

Azure said:


> MILO, DON'T LIE, YOU'RE DATING DAVID. And shattering my dreams.


 
Get your ass back in bed >:I


----------



## Milo (Mar 28, 2011)

now MY dreams are shattered :C


----------



## Azure (Mar 28, 2011)

Milo said:


> david is going to be mad at you for even saying this D:


Maybe he'll give me a spanking. Oh murr.


----------



## Milo (Mar 28, 2011)

Azure said:


> Maybe he'll give me a spanking. Oh murr.


 
wh- uh...

wh-what's going on here

WHAT IS THIS D:>


----------



## Paul'o'fox (Mar 28, 2011)

What's all this about spankings and murring?


----------



## Larry (Mar 28, 2011)

What happened to this thread?

:I


----------



## SirRob (Mar 28, 2011)

larry669 said:


> What happened to this thread?
> 
> :I


Furries.


----------



## Thatch (Mar 28, 2011)

SirRob said:


> Furries.


 
No, that was from the beggining. Now just FAF happened.


----------



## Duality Jack (Mar 28, 2011)

Some days I forget why I come here. Its because this place makes me feel sane by contrast.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Mar 28, 2011)

Dyluck said:


> at first I was like "ugh why" but then I saw the secret and I was like :3c


 "Quack" is the safeword.


----------



## Zaraphayx (Mar 28, 2011)

ITT: Only 5% of FAF actually knows what a mancrush is.


----------



## Larry (Mar 28, 2011)

Hey, just a heads up, you guys never commented on my mancrush. I posted it a few pages back. Is he worth it, or what?


----------



## Milo (Mar 28, 2011)

Perverted Impact said:


> "Quack" is the safeword.


 
quack isn't the safe word :>


----------



## Darkwing (Mar 28, 2011)

Milo said:


> I've secretly been dating someone from this site.
> 
> I've no need for mancrushes


 
It's me isn't it? :3c 



Milo said:


> quack isn't the safe word :>


 
It's waffles. 

Because you're delicious, like a waffle :3


----------



## Milo (Mar 28, 2011)

Darkwing said:


> It's me isn't it? :3


 
I tried to keep it a secret D:<


----------



## Darkwing (Mar 28, 2011)

Milo said:


> I tried to keep it a secret D:<


 
Well you didn't make me a sammich >:C


----------



## Imperial Impact (Mar 28, 2011)

larry669 said:


> Hey, just a heads up, you guys never commented on my mancrush. I posted it a few pages back. Is he worth it, or what?





Perverted Impact said:


> Well, Larry.
> 
> I fully advise you to date Heckler & Koch, He just _loves_ black penises.
> 
> After all, He _is_ a fox.


Well Larry?



Milo said:


> quack isn't the safe word :>





Darkwing said:


> It's waffles.
> 
> Because you're delicious, like a waffle :3


 Looks like you two clowns didn't see the secret word.


----------



## Larry (Mar 28, 2011)

Perverted Impact said:


> Well Larry?





I'm not making a full desicion until you guys TELL ME WHAT YOU THINK ABOUT MY MANCRUSH. -.-*


----------



## Imperial Impact (Mar 28, 2011)

larry669 said:


> I'm not making a full desicion until you guys TELL ME WHAT YOU THINK ABOUT MY MANCRUSH. -.-*


 He's geeky.

Go date Heckler & Koch.


----------



## Xegras (Mar 28, 2011)

There is nothing to do about your mancrush because you don't have one. 

You have a crush on a guy, you are gay. Now stop acting like a faggot and fuck em. :V


----------



## Larry (Mar 28, 2011)

Xegras said:


> There is nothing to do about your mancrush because you don't have one.
> 
> You have a crush on a guy, you are gay. Now stop acting like a faggot and fuck em. :V


 
Bu-- He-- I'm not--

Whatever I'm just gonna rape him.


----------

